
Apple officially scraps headphone jack for cordless ‘Lightning’ EarPods - Zweihander
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2016/09/07/apple-officially-scraps-the-headphone-jack-for-cordless-earpods-with-lightning-charging/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29
======
bennettfeely
I think I'm going to use some "courage" and switch to Android when I upgrade
my iPhone 6s next.

------
serge2k
> Apple ~~officially~~ courageously scraps headphone jack

They are very brave.

I don't like this. Maybe I should treat it like ripping off a bandaid and just
switch and be done with it.

Until you know, they scrap lightning in a few years. Then I can get another
dongle or new headphones or whatever.

------
CodeWriter23
The telling thing for me was Phil had to defend the idea with three different
arguments, along with an inflammatory photo of a switchboard. When Steve Jobs
deleted the floppy drive, he simply declared that floppies had no future.

------
glogla
They actually did it. Those crazy bastards actually did it.

------
nunobrito
Couldn't care less. Have a Sony that is full waterproof and works well with
normal headphones.

Good luck with that wireless and constant charging thing..

